# My Assassin snails...



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

HAD BABIES! Well, AT LEAST ONE BABY! I was feeding the corys and amanos their algae wafers, and I see this tiny little guy crawling around. It's about 1cm in length.






Here it is compared to an adult which I moved to the other side of the tank right after because I'm afraid the adults will eat the babies:




I always wondered what my assassin snails were doing; are they trying to eat each other? are they mating? I guess I now know. I haven't seen any others, but its hard enough to find the adults because they like to burrow. It is a little difficult for them to burrow in the Eco-Complete but they manage to get themselves tucked in. 

I hope he doesn't get eaten by the other assassin snails!!!


----------

